# Fishing after a big front?



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

How will the pelagics respond to a front like this? It looks like Sat or Sun might be a good day to go to the nipple elbow area. I usually do not fish this late in the year so I really do not know how the fish behave with the weather. I know that they are usually on fire right after a low pressure comes through, but what about a cold front?

Thanks,
Maclin


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think that this weekend is going to be hot Wahoo fishing. The bait fish are still here and Saturday and Sunday it's going to be flat as a carpenters dream out there. Perfect for trolling if you ask me and a great opportunity to get some Wahoo and Dolphin for the freezer. If you can get out there by all means do so and have a blast while you can. A couple more cold fronts and the bait will be swimming south to the Keys and most of our pelegic fish with them


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's calm this weekend it should be good fishing. We are hitting the edges and areas around the Nipple Sat and maybe Sun too. The dropping temps start flushing the bait out of the bays, the bigger fish move in closer as the comfortable temps are closer to shore, the shorter days are becoming obvious so migrating instincts are kicking in, it's an excellent time of year to fish when you can catch the right weather. Good luck....Magic standing by on VHF 16 and 72 on SAT


----------

